# mysql remote connect



## Guest (28. Okt 2005)

hallo,
lokal kann ich mich via jdbc zu meinem mysql server verbinden.. aber sobald ich meinen server im i-net connecten will bekomm ich nen fehler.. dass passwort falsch ist..
d.h. verbindung klappt bloß der login nicht.
wo können da die probleme liegen (connector/J versions probleme mit der datenbank version)?
ich hab bei der mysql datenbank bei dem benutzer mit dem ich mich verbinde als host einfach das wildcard % eingetragen.

gruß, timo


----------



## sliwalker (28. Okt 2005)

Hoi,

ich tippe darauf Deine Datenbank bzw. Dein Hoster hat den externen Zugriff abgeschaltet. Setzt Dich mit ihm in Verbindung und frag ihn, ob bei Deiner Dömäne/Server der externe Zugriff für Datenbanken aktiviert werden kann.

Wenn nicht ...  ...  such Dir nen anderen Hoster.. zb: xxlwebhost.de


----------



## Guest (28. Okt 2005)

Hallo,
also *stolz*.. es ist mein server.
der port an der firewall ist offen. das freischalten des einzelnen user für den remotezugriff hab ich so gemacht in dem ich einfach das % gesetzt hab als host.

wenn ich im telnet pseudo mäßig versuche mich zu connect klappt das auch. also ich erreich auch den server am port.
die fehler meldung die ich in meinem java programm bekkomme ist.. "access denied".
jetzt habe ich gehört.. von der mysql server version 4.0 auf 4.1 hat sich die passwortverschlüsselung geändert. was muss ich da beim treiber noch beachten?

Gruß, Timo


----------



## Gast (29. Okt 2005)

Hallo,
ich habs problem behoben ;-)
erst dachte ich es liegt jetzt noch an der /etc/hosts.allow wollte ich nen eintrag mit mysql : ALL : ALLOW rein machen.. 
nach dem vorgang hat sich der mysql server nicht mehr starten lassen... ich hab es wieder rückgängig gemacht.. mysql neugestartet.. versucht zu verbindne.. geht ;-)
meine logik: .. wenn ich was in der datenbank mysql an der user tabelle rumspiel muss ich den mysql server neustarten.
aber trotzdem danke für die mühe.

Gruß, Timo


----------

